# Lereh GTP



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Figured I'd show some more pictures of my newest collection (Lereh Green Tree Python, Morelia Viridis).

I'm only going to show some of my favorite recent pictures, but if you want to see all of 
them you can visit my photobucket account: http://photobucket.com/albums/c208/huntx7/

Any questions, comments, suggestions, etc. are welcome!

I hope you guys enjoy it









Good picture of its colors:









Dorsal stripe:









Crawling around my hand:









Crawling around my hand 2:









Crawling around my hand 3:









Crawling around my hand 4:









Cruising around the tank:


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i dont know much about snakes, but that thing kicks ass! those are the coolest colors man.

How big do they get?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

They get about 4-6 feet... some get bigger, though. Thanks for the compliments









And sorry but we just went through another photo session (and I got some badass pictures)... I will leave posting pictures of him alone for a while though

Enjoy

Drinking:









Cruising:









Cruising 2 (damn water):









Climbing:









Back:









Going down his favorite perch (which is part of the mister, ha):









Wrapping around his perch:









My favorite shot of all time (yawnshot):


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW! he looks great man! Where is he from?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks great!
I love that tear drop shaped head they have


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> WOW! he looks great man! Where is he from?


I got him from exotics by nature... he was farm bred and the locality is Lereh.

Thanks for the compliments so far


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Man, that snake looks really yellow compaired to that pale arm, lol!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> Man, that snake looks really yellow compaired to that pale arm, lol!


haha, Yeah it's impossible for me to tan. I go to florida several times a year and no luck... but I refuse to go to a goddamn tanning bed. The flash doesn't help me out that much though









I do like the yellow coloration, but it will be interesting to see it change to green.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

nice CHONDRO :nod:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

and a very cool Lereh GTP! Hows his temperment?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> and a very cool Lereh GTP! Hows his temperment?


Usually calm, but can get nippy.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> and a very cool Lereh GTP! Hows his temperment?


Usually calm, but can get nippy.
[/quote]

Will they "outgrow" this nippyness or is it just their "nature"?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

wow thats beautiful! i am jealous, lol!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> and a very cool Lereh GTP! Hows his temperment?


Usually calm, but can get nippy.
[/quote]

Will they "outgrow" this nippyness or is it just their "nature"?
[/quote]

It's definitely the nature of a tree snake, although they can be calmed down. It looks like this one will be tameable.

They're really not a handling snake though and I wouldn't recommend doing it without extreme care until they're a yearling.

Apprecaite the compliments


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I dont know crap about snakes and honestly dont like them at all but that snake has some bad ass coloring!


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

thec coloring on them looks real nice


----------

